# Scope For AR-10



## AUSTEX50 (Feb 28, 2013)

I have a BRO AR-10 I want to buy a scope for I have been looking at EOTech 512 or 518 what do yall think of them and is their something better in that price range main use Deer hunting?


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

What distance shots are we talking about?


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

Eotech just got the **** sued out of them. They were failing at a tremendous rate in the military. It is so bad that Eotech is gving people that bought them refunds. Don't buy an Eotech...

http://www.thefirearmblog.com/blog/2015/11/24/u-s-government-sues-l3-coms-eotech-for-fraud/


----------



## Lsube0555 (Dec 10, 2012)

I wouldn't buy a eotech type sight to hunt deer with sure people do it and you can buy an additional a magnifier but still not as good as a scope, I have a Nikon m308 on mine does the job very well. But I guess if your only shooting 25 yards or so a holo sight will work.


----------



## AUSTEX50 (Feb 28, 2013)

*AR 10 Scope*

I looked at that scope last weekend and wanted to but it the only one they had in stock was the display I left it at the store...Thanks ill find one this am.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

Lsube0555 said:


> I wouldn't buy a eotech type sight to hunt deer with sure people do it and you can buy an additional a magnifier but still not as good as a scope, I have a Nikon m308 on mine does the job very well. But I guess if your only shooting 25 yards or so a holo sight will work.


X2. Get a rifle scope. I have 3-9x40 on my M&P 10, and I want more magnification than that.


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

My Windham had a Zeiss Terra 3-9 on it when I bought it. No complaints.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

I ran one of my aimpoints on a lr308 for awhile as a pig gun. Worked great for anything under 200. Depends on the use and range i think. Those 1-8's sure look nice. Been thinking of buying one for awhile but to many pots in the fire now


----------



## czman (Aug 11, 2015)

1x6 or 1x8 or 2x8 for pigs n deer out to 200yrds


----------



## cajunautoxer (Aug 10, 2011)

I'd say for under $500 I'd suggest a Burris 1.5-6x with a Aero light weight mount.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Lsube0555 said:


> I have a Nikon m308 on mine does the job very well. But I guess if your only shooting 25 yards or so a holo sight will work.


Bingo. My buddy has the M308 on his AR10, and for the price it is a darn good scope. The turrets are pretty spot on as well after we zeroed it at 100yds. After we range the target, and dial it in on the scope, it usually hits within an inch. We have not tested it past 350yds though.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Trijicon ACOG No batteries required, range markings set up for military loads


----------



## Flyinnuts (Feb 11, 2015)

Just mounted a Vortex Optic PST 2.5-10 FFP on my LT PredatOBR 7.62. It comes in MOA and MRAD versions. Clear glass, good eye relief, turret adjustments are great, lighted reticle, sub tensions are handy for ranging/wind and good to 300+ yds(my personal limit for this round). $800 from online retailers. Run Aimpoint M4s on ar15s....without magnification that red dot gets pretty big past 100 yards.


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

I have the nikon P308 with Nikon p-series rings on my ar10, great scope for the money! I killed a couple of deer with it this year.


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

I have a monarch 4-16 on my new ar10. Mainly because that's what I had. Might be a hair big for my applications but I do love the scope. A 3-12 would be perfect for hunting, at least for me. Or a 2.5-10x. Vortex vipers are also good for the money.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Look at the Weaver Tactical Grand Slam. http://www.midwayusa.com/product/59...djustments-mil-dot-reticle-matte#ReviewHeader available only at Midway. Read the reviews. I put one on my Armalite as a temporary til I could save up some more "fun" money. I like it and it's still on my AR10. Excellent scope for $300. It's on sale all the time. Compact too. Some hunting riflescopes look a little out of place on Ar style rifles due to them being so large. My opinion anyway. Seriously, pretty nice scope for the money.......Little useless bits of info: Armalite is the only true AR10. Noboby else can call their 7.62/.308 an AR10. Check it out. also, AR doesn't stand for assault rifle it stands for Armalite. Years ago when the military was looking for something to replace the M14, Eugene Stoner had designed the first generation "black rifles" (1959 I think) He offered up the AR10. Army came back and wanted something lighter, smaller so long story short the AR15 was born. Pretty interesting development story. Anyway, look at the Weaver, I think it's a great scope for a AR10 pattern rifle.


----------



## hugopena (Dec 28, 2012)

*Scope for AR-10*

Just mounted a Nikon P-223 on my DPMS LR-308. Great at 100 yds but need to take to the 200 & 300 yd range at the American Shooting Center at Bush Park. The knobs for windage & elevation are easy to adjust; just like a sniper rifle.


----------

